# Wynonna Earp



## REBerg (Apr 23, 2016)

Worth watching?


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 29, 2016)

I tried 3 episodes. Got bored.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 29, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I tried 3 episodes. Got bored.


Thanks. Sounded like a silly premise. I didn't want to search for 1.01 if the show wasn't worthwhile. Off the DVR list it goes!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 8, 2016)

Seen one episode. Meh.


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 9, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Thanks. Sounded like a silly premise. I didn't want to search for 1.01 if the show wasn't worthwhile. Off the DVR list it goes!



The central premise is promising but the execution somehow managed to drain it of everything that's cool about it.


----------



## Abernovo (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry for the (very) late reply.

I am a huge fan of this show. I might have tweeted about it. It started off a bit ropy in the first couple of episodes, but there was enough to keep me interested. After that, the characters really develop, and the storyline comes to life. A more grown-up Buffy meets Dresden Files meets Longmire, only Canadian, and with a very welcome line in not making the LGBTQ+ characters tragic or sacrificial, but simply characters important to the plot due to their actions.

The good news is that it got a second season.


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Dec 16, 2017)

I've just binged on this and agree with @Abernovo  It did take a few episodes for the characters and setting to bed in, but after that I really enjoyed it. I love the antagonist throughout all 3 seasons and all characters came into their own. 

It is very 'Buffyesque' and there are some major plot-holes but other than that I found it highly watchable and can't wait for season 4.


I hope someone has seen the last episode of season 3 - i need to know what they think 'that look' was all about!!


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 16, 2017)

Lex E. Darion said:


> I hope someone has seen the last episode of season 3 - i need to know what they think 'that look' was all about!!


Huh? As far as I was aware, there's only been two seasons, so far. Season 2 just finished a couple of months ago. Which may be even better than the first.

On a positive note, I joined the Indiegogo campaign, and got my Season 1 blu-ray, so I may have gone on a rewatch binge session!


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Dec 19, 2017)

Abernovo said:


> Huh? As far as I was aware, there's only been two seasons, so far. Season 2 just finished a couple of months ago. Which may be even better than the first.


Oops! Been on a binge-watching...er...binge and my brain got all confuddled!! Instead of seasons 3 and 4, read 2 and 3! 

Looking forward to season 3 - think some of the good guys may not be quite what we think!! (Given that look at the end of season 2!)


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 19, 2017)

Lex E. Darion said:


> Been on a binge-watching...er...binge and my brain got all confuddled!


Been there, done that. 
I missed the first few episodes of Season 2, as the only UK channel to host Wynonna Earp hid it away, without advertising. So, looks like I'll be investing in a blu-ray disc again (no real hardship there!) to catch up.

Think there's a few questions open for the next season, including 



Spoiler: slight spoiler



the backstory of Mama Earp, and who's going to play her? Of course, Lucy Lawless got very publicly asked, but not sure I'm ready to hope for that.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 24, 2017)

I am hooked on the series. My favorite character is Wynonna's little sister, Waverly. To me the series fills a B_uffy _void.


----------

